# Do you use primer before your minerals?



## ashk36 (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the mineral foundation I use, the color is perfect and so is the coverage. Only problem is after a few hours, it kinda sits on top of my skin, and I get all oily. I don't currently use a primer, I'm kind of scared of having a bad reaction to one and breaking out since my skin does have it's occasional freakouts from new products. So if you use primer before your mmu, what do you use? I'd especially love to hear from someone who is acne-prone what works best for you. I'd really like to find something that can control the oilies. It's like my makeup is just sitting in a pool of yuck on top of my skin after a few hours. Ick.


----------



## joojoobss (Mar 17, 2009)

i dont break out that often, but i still use a primer over my mineral makeup. i think when you use a primer, it prevents the skin from getting too oily and the oil from mixing with your mineral makeup. When i wear mineral makeup, ill tend to wear a light primer, i use laura mercier. Hope that helps


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Mar 17, 2009)

when i used bare minerals i used the prime time primer in that range and it didnt break me out at all, it made the foundation go on a lot smoother too and it lasted longer


----------



## usmcwife27 (Mar 21, 2009)

I suggest BE Primer its great, and feels good. I havent had any breakouts using this. hth 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ashk36* 

 
_I love the mineral foundation I use, the color is perfect and so is the coverage. Only problem is after a few hours, it kinda sits on top of my skin, and I get all oily. I don't currently use a primer, I'm kind of scared of having a bad reaction to one and breaking out since my skin does have it's occasional freakouts from new products. So if you use primer before your mmu, what do you use? I'd especially love to hear from someone who is acne-prone what works best for you. I'd really like to find something that can control the oilies. It's like my makeup is just sitting in a pool of yuck on top of my skin after a few hours. Ick._


----------



## Sharee (Mar 22, 2009)

I use smashbox primer under my Bare Ecsentuals foundation-it makes it last all day. I have extremely sensitive skin and I did not have a reaction. I got a sample from Sephora before I bought it. I cannot wear BE's Prime time-it made my face turn red & itch like a rash-not pretty!


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *joojoobss* 

 
_i dont break out that often, but i still use a primer over my mineral makeup. i think when you use a primer, it prevents the skin from getting too oily and the oil from mixing with your mineral makeup. When i wear mineral makeup, ill tend to wear a light primer, i use laura mercier. Hope that helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

You use it over your mineral makeup? What is that like? Does it not affect your mineral makeup application? I ask because I'm curious to what the thinking is behind this and whether I need to mix up my routine =)

To ashk36, I do use primer... I use Smashbox... I find it helps in the areas where I need concealer... so I just concentrate it there.


----------



## nursejan2 (May 14, 2009)

I also use BE's Prime Time after moisturizer and before using the foundation.  Mind you, break outs are a monthly thing for me even before I started using this primer and if anything I don't break out as bad.  The primer does control the oilyness at the end of the day.  When I come home from work, my makeup looks like I just applied it.  Before using this primer, my face gets really oily and shiny and just plain yucky!!!  Primer definitely makes a huge difference.  I just convinced my cousin to use it and she loves it!


----------



## nursejan2 (May 14, 2009)

And yes, there's no need for touch-ups!


----------



## Simply Elegant (May 14, 2009)

If you have a setting powder you love, wear it underneath the foundation and it'll make it last longer and you won't have to worry about breaking out.


----------



## Mixedlachick (May 26, 2009)

I use Smashbox Hydrating Halo Mineral Makeup and also use their Photo Finish Foundation Primer Light. It helps to set your makeup and keeps you flawless all day especially the Halo because after wearing it, it blends in with the natural oils on your skin. I get compliments all the time.  

Heres a little about it: PHOTO FINISH FOUNDATION PRIMER LIGHT 

Our latest primer innovation! Our new oil-free, 60% water based primer is ideal for oily, acne-prone or sensitive skin. This silky blend of vitamins and antioxidants helps to reduce the appearance of fine lines and pores for visibly softer skin and can be worn alone or under foundation to increase its longevity. The revolutionary formula has oil absorbers for a smooth matte finish all day, light diffusers to minimize the appearance of imperfections, and vitamin C and peptides to help even skin tone and promote collagen production for a flawless future. In a new square airless pump for freshness to the last drop.

Winner of Allure Magazine's Best of Beauty Award for Best Primer. 

*SalePrice$36.00 *


----------



## MissResha (May 26, 2009)

that prime time thing broke me out like crazy. i used it three separate times just to see if it was actually the primer, and it was. it causes tiny lil red bumps on my face. NOT CUTE.

so i use Diva Defense primer sometimes with my mineral makeup. i got it from coastal scents. keeps oil away on me at least.


----------



## stacey131 (May 27, 2009)

I find that if I put moisturizer on (L'occitane immortelle) right before my minerals, I don't need primer.  Somehow it attached to the dewiness of my moisturizer and looks smooth and even


----------



## pink_lily82 (May 28, 2009)

I use moisturizer, then the BE prime time under the foundation. It hasn't broken me out and definitely makes the makeup last all day.


----------



## LisaOrestea (Jul 7, 2009)

I am acne prone, but my skin has gotten MILES better since switching to mineral foundation.

I used to have the same problem with the foundation sitting ontop of my skin, and getting really oily skin after a couple of hours (especially when it was warm!) But my current cosmetic regime seems to have stopped that.

I use a moisturiser, then GOSH velvet touch primer, and then Lily Lolo Mineral Foundation, with a finishing powder on top of it.


----------



## amabel (Jul 13, 2009)

I allways use primer.


----------



## yodagirl (Jul 13, 2009)

I always use a primer before my mineral foundation. My absolute favorite is the Smashbox Photofinish Light


----------



## lkvf99 (Jul 13, 2009)

I use it all the time too. I use the monistat and love it !


----------



## lkvf99 (Jul 13, 2009)

oh and smashbox breaks me out


----------



## rhiannon (Jul 14, 2009)

I find that using UD Primer Potion and then wetting the brush slightly makes the colours way more vivid and easier to apply and blend


----------



## ModelBoy (Aug 4, 2009)

I tried using a primer underneath my EDM foundation today for the first time, and WHAT a difference.  Normally, I can get a pretty good finish at the beginning of the day: relatively matte, even, and full-coverage without looking cakey.  But introduce any amount of heat (leading to sweat haha) or my extremely oily skin within a few hours, and it starts towards a disaster.  Try oil slicks, extreme caking, smudging, melting, creasing, and wearing-off on blemishes.  By the end of the day, it's just a mess (this is due to me or the weather, not the makeup). It would take constant blotting (every 20-30 minutes) to prevent this, which is just a pain.  
Going on to today: Applied Smashbox Photo Finish Primer before applying my foundation.  It only took about half as much product to create the same, airbrush finish while maintaining a good amount of coverage for flawless skin. Already impressed, I set out, still expecting the worst for my mid-day checkup.  After about 4 hours, I hesitantly made my way to the mall restroom, and took a look under the harshness of the fluorescent lights.  Now, mind you, this had been after walking around in 90 degree heat, sweating up a storm, with mild blotting of my face with back of my hand: not a good recipe for flawless makeup.  But lo and behold, almost nothing had changed since that morning.  A bit of creasing in the "smile lines" (parentheses), and that was it.  I was amazed.  No shininess, no oil slicks, no color change... And all thanks to a primer.  Even now, more than 12 hours after the original application, only a very mild shine (and absolutely no blotting during the day), more akin to a "satin" finish, and still no more creasing than I had seen around 1 earlier today.  

So in conclusion, a primer before mineral powder foundation (at least for me), keeps oil completely at bay, prevents color change, decreases amount of product used in application, and prevents caking and smudging.  Overall, a good deal for a simple, quick extra step.


----------



## Ginaaa (Aug 31, 2009)

i always use artdeco primer, love it!


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 4, 2009)

Yeah I use a primer before my MMU, too. It's helps the finish and keeps it on my face. Currently using PX primer and MMU.


----------



## User38 (Sep 4, 2009)

Sometimes.  It depends on the weather (very hot and humid) and also on the foundation I plan to use.  If they have a high spf, I find that primer tends to make me oilier and sometimes becomes more difficult to do a really great finish, so I skip it!


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Sep 26, 2009)

It depends for me.  If I'm just going out to run errands for a little while or at one class and am in a non-makeup mood I don't but if I'm going full out I do.  I haven't had any issue at least not yet.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love my mineral makeup powder foundation and use it on days when you don't want to go all out.  It's just so perfect.


----------



## SpaJeweler (Sep 27, 2009)

I tend to be oily so this is what I do:

I used Rare Minerals (from Bare Escentuals) Facial Burst Mist and let it dry. The facial mist is great if you're afraid of using moisturizer (although the BE one is fabulous). I then apply the BE Prime Time Primer -- like it better than the oil control one believe it or not. When I can remember, I apply Mineral Veil BFORE I apply the foundation, then brush on Mineral Veil after I have thoroughly buffed on the minerals.  Makes your face look radiant!

Spa Jeweler


----------



## Foxxydiva (Apr 29, 2010)

I use BE Mineral Veil all over or MOM on just my tzones.


----------



## obscuria (Apr 29, 2010)

I use the Boscia primer. I like it because it uses natural ingredients and for me that generally helps reduce any risk of a reaction.


----------



## aggrolounge (Jul 18, 2010)

I noticed some primer suggestions weren't particularly natural in ingredients.. doesn't that defeat the purpose of mineral foundation? But I will try that Boscia one.. I'm also looking for a primer suited to mmu on oily skin.


----------



## naturallyfab (Jul 24, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *laraVENGEANCE* 

 
_when i used bare minerals i used the prime time primer in that range and it didnt break me out at all, it made the foundation go on a lot smoother too and it lasted longer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
this is what I do to keep my bare minerals on all day!  it works like a charm.


----------

